# This one is not like the others



## Myrtle (Apr 26, 2013)

Meet Mullet...

Mullet is a lil different from the rest of our girls. Although eating, drinking, and active Mullet will not go near a worm if tossed right in front of her- it's like she knows she at the bottom of the chain. Our girls are only 6 weeks old is there already a pecking order??? We have not noticed any pecking from the other girls and there is no blood or open wounds on her. Is she just a late bloomer??? She looks like she has the mange...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just looks like she's getting in her big girl feathers to me. Not all of my girls like worms so maybe she doesn't either? Tillie loves slugs but most of the others look and walk away. Sweet girl you have.


----------

